# CiceroUIWndFrame



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

It does the whole "Program Not Responding" thing when I shut down. It's supposedly a really common problem with Microsoft Office, so finding a fix wasn't really a problem. This Page is what I'm following to correct it, but my problem is, in Add/Remove Programs, I can't do anything to it. There's no Change or Remove button. Almost all Microsoft software in Add/Remove Programs lacks the ability to change or remove it. How do I fix this, if possible.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Majoracle

Did you find a solution yet? 

If not:

1) Try using XP's built-in "System Restore" utility. See if you have a system restore point after your installation of Office, yet before your current problem with the action-buttons in Add/Remove --- and restore to that point.

or:

2) I imagine if you have your Office installation CD available, you can use that: it's been a while, but I believe the Office setup program should detect your current installation, and offer to repair. This should offer you a chance to both alter the "Speech and Handwriting" setting, and fix the action-buttons in Add/Remove for the Office suite.

[If you haven't your own Office CD handy, but have an Office CD of the same version as yours, it is perfectly legal to use that Office CD to repair your installation - just make sure to keep & use your original product key/license].

Best of luck
. . . Gary

Let us know if neither of these help - some of the alternatives aren't much fun (lots of Registry edits and in-place reinstalls).


----------



## Majoracle (May 10, 2007)

It didn't come with a CD. I think it was software provided with this computer when we bought it, so it's probably just a trial. System Restore wouldn't work because it's been doing this ever since I formatted the hard drive about a month ago.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


I'd guess the programs themselves probably run more-or-less OK. If they were trial versions that had expired, we'd expect to see a "Trial Has Expired" pop-up notification when you tried to run them. Since you aren't seeing that, they might not be trials after all: or perhaps you upgraded somewhere along the way . . . and just forgot that you did.

If the program arrived in a software bundle, you can try looking with Windows Explorer for a vendor-folder on the hard drive, that might contain the installation files for each of the programs in the bundle. If there's one for Office, you can try running the installer right there from the hard drive. Often the vendor-folders simply are folders with the vendor's name. If you restored a saved-image after you reformatted the drive, that folder should have been copied back onto the drive.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## iledereve (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, I have the problem with ciceroUIWndFrame but when I launch IE 6 SP2 in my computer. I try to uninstall Speech and handwriting from Office 2003 but it does'nt work, I don't have the message ciceroUIWndFrame after unistall, but it's not possible to launch anymore IE.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi iledereve


To get IE working again, try visiting Windows Update or Microsoft Update and installing the latest version or patch that's available there. You may have to choose "Custom" to see all your options. You should see an item that mentions IE version 7. It's a stable, and more secure, version = give it a try.

Then let us know if you have any other questions.
Best of luck
. . . Gary


P.S. ... it's a forum manners thing: next time you have an issue pop up that you need help with, start a new thread (you can always copy a link to a thread that is like your question/issue into your new thread). Some of our members get emails for each thread they start, and we don't want to bother them when their issues have already been answered. Thanks!

... And Welcome to the Tech Support Forums!


----------



## iledereve (Dec 11, 2007)

Thks for your help, but I don't want to install IE7 in my computer because it's a problem with another applications what I have... I need IE6 SP2 for my specifics applications.
It's possible to uninstall Speech and Handwriting but after that, IE doesn't work anymore...


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


I hadn't heard of any programs specifically incompatible with IE7 that are compatible with recent versions of IE6. Are you sure the incompatibility doesn't lie in the optional plug-ins? (like the Phishing Filter and Pop-Up Blocker --- which can be disabled). 

Have you tried a repair install of Office?

I also wonder what would happen if you installed IE7, then 'rolled back' to IE6. . . . 

Curious to see how this comes out
. . . Gary


----------



## bravejoe (Feb 14, 2008)

I found this link through google... that worked...

http://searchexchange.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid43_gci1266846,00.html


----------

